# How to make BarenJager...



## davel

Does anyone know how to make it? It's a honey liqueur and it's good!
Thanks.


----------



## Specialkayme

I think it's beyond brewing, and more in the nature of distilling.


----------



## davel

Well, there wasn't a distilling thread soooooo....Do you know how?
Thanks.


----------



## Specialkayme

Hahahaha. I wasn't aware that we were merging the "brewing" and "distilling" categories together. 

Sorry, I don't know. It sure is good stuff though.


----------



## davel

You have a good sense of humor and if everyone on here is like you, I will really enjoy the site!
If you are ever down in GA we will have to tip a glass!
Thanks!


----------



## Specialkayme

I might have to take you up on that some time


----------



## bsquad

Never heard of it, but I did a little searching and found this recipe:

http://www.drinkfocus.com/articles/liqueurs/barenjager.php

If this recipe is correct, its really just a flavored vodka rather than either a distilled or fermented beverage.

bsquad


----------



## davel

Thanks bsquad!!! I am going to try that!!


----------



## Ben Brewcat

Yah, make a tincture. You can fiddle it to taste and add whatever you want. My mother still makes "Bog Fog", which is essentially a liquer of high-proof vodka, sugar and either lingonberries or juneberries. Combine in mason jars, age a week with occasional agitation, sit and enjoy with a roomful of Swedes telling stories about the old country and lamenting the dearth of good lefse. It's actually really good.


----------



## davel

That's really funny considering I'm half Swedish!! Please tell me more about the "Bog Fog"!! I want to make some!!
Thanks.


----------



## dmpower

There is a process to make a liquor - sort of- from mead. Just when you are to bottle your mead, place some in a 2.5 gallon bucket, and place the bucket in the freezer over night. In the morning there will be an ice block floating on the top. Remove the ice block - carefully. What you have is 40 - 60% of what you started with. You can reconstitute back to the original gravity for a clearer mead, or you can drink it as a liquor. 
I have yet to freeze my mead, but will try it with my batch that is in secondary fermentation. This process is called icing
from:http://www.audioholics.com/news/editorials/making-the-perfect-honey-mead
This might be a place to start, before adding the other ingredients.
enjoy!!


----------



## Barry Tolson

This post was intriguing...so I started my own batch of BaerenJaeger tonight. Woo-hoo!
When I was picking up the vodka for the recipe I found the real deal at the liquor store. Fancy bottle and $27. I'll try the store-bought another time...maybe. Here's my first try recipe:
1 litre of Vodka,(I used Seagrams Extra Smooth...it's made here in Indiana)
I opened up the vodka and dropped into the bottle:
8 cloves mashed up course with the rolling pin.
1 tsp vanilla extract(no beans to be found)
1 cinnamon stick
I put the lid back on the bottle and gave it a shake.
In a couple of days I'll strain out the debris and will add 3/4lb(warmed) of my backyard bee honey to the vodka...and will store in pint jars for a few weeks, then see how it turns out. Sounds good to me!
After more research online, I'm wondering if I should leave the spices in when I add the honey...and let the whole thing sit for several months. Any thoughts?


----------



## davel

Let me know how your batch turned out. I will be attempting to make some soon and would like to see how the different variations taste!


----------



## Barry Tolson

OK...I sampled some of my first attempt with a friend recently. He really liked it and requested I make a large quantity for him. I, on the other hand, was a little disappointed. With the recipe I used, it was a little strong on the cloves. I'll be using less than half that amount next time. Interestingly, the flavor and unique qualities of the honey I used were very noticeable.
Vodka was used as the base alcohol. Not to my liking. My thought is that Everclear might be a better choice.
So, my goals for next time are to smooth out the taste by reducing the amount of cloves, and to use a base alcohol with a more "neutral" flavor. It is possible that adjusting the cloves may get the taste more to what I have in mind. Time will tell. Fun project!


----------

